# JDom für SOAP Dateien geeignet?



## xadoX (27. Apr 2011)

Hey Leute,

ist es möglich mit JDom übliche SOAP Dateien zu erzeugen und parsen?
Hier ein Beispiel welches erzeugt werden müsste.

[XML]
<SOAP-ENV:Envelope SOAPENV:
encodingStyle="http://schemas.xmlsoap.org/soap/encoding/"
xmlns:SOAP-ENV="http://schemas.xmlsoap.org/soap/envelope/"
xmlns:xsd="http://www.w3.org/2001/XMLSchema"
xmlns:xsi="http://www.w3.org/2001/XMLSchema-instance"
xmlns:SOAP-ENC="http://schemas.xmlsoap.org/soap/encoding/"
xmlns:tns="urn:server">

<SOAP-ENV:Body>
<tns:getCategories xmlns:tns="urn:server">
<LoginInformation xsi:type="tns:LoginInformation">
<AuctionUsername xsi:type="xsd:string">
testuser
</AuctionUsername>
</SOAP-ENV:Body>
</SOAP-ENV:Envelope>
[/XML]


----------



## ARadauer (27. Apr 2011)

ja möglich aber nicht üblich


----------



## xadoX (27. Apr 2011)

Was ist die übliche Vorgehensweise beim erzeugen und parsen von SOAP Dateien?


----------



## mvitz (27. Apr 2011)

Üblicherweise nutzt man ein SOAP-Framework (Axis, Axis2, Jax-WS) und generiert aus der WSDL Javadateien.


----------

